# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Внешняя печатная форма акта об оказании услуг с реквизитами

## Yulkin

Добрый день!

Есть у кого-нибудь внешняя печатная форма на акт об оказании услуг с полными реквизитами для Реализации товаров и услуг?
Безымянный.jpg

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день!
> 
> Есть у кого-нибудь внешняя печатная форма на акт об оказании услуг с полными реквизитами для Реализации товаров и услуг?
> Безымянный.jpg


у меня есть не с полными...вы скажите какие реквизиты надо - доделаю

----------


## Yulkin

в шапке у заказчика и исполнителя должны стоять: название, адрес, инн/кпп и все банковские реквизиты

вот так надо811832793031491.jpg

----------


## arccos6pi

> в шапке у заказчика и исполнителя должны стоять: название, адрес, инн/кпп и все банковские реквизиты
> 
> вот так надо811832793031491.jpg


http://rghost.ru/53002226

----------

AnnickPachkova (23.12.2014), tonnay (29.05.2014), VEK XXI (22.10.2018), Сергей56 (06.04.2014)

----------


## Yulkin

Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ

----------


## arccos6pi

> Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ


:cool:

----------


## Marusya1902

Добрый день. У меня печатается такой актррр.jpg, раньше печаталось просто наименование организации и адрес, потом обратилась сюда, очень помогли  http://www.modber.ru/.Всем кто не знает с чего начать, советую посмотреть, может получится, там много информации по обработке 1С и др.

----------


## Marusya1902

Добрый день. У меня печатается такой акт ррр.jpg, раньше печаталось просто наименование организации и адрес, потом обратилась сюда, очень помогли http://www.modber.ru/  Всем то не знает с чего начать, советую посмотреть, может получится, там много информации по обработке 1С и др.

----------


## Сергей56

Cпасибо большое за акт

----------


## n1006

Всем привет, а можно как то добавить чтобы еще номер договора выводился.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Всем привет, а можно как то добавить чтобы еще номер договора выводился.


можно,добавляйте:)

----------


## EVROSTANDART

Добрый день!
Есть ли у вас внешняя печатная форма акта об оказании услуг с полными реквизитами для УТ10.3

----------


## AnnickPachkova

Привет, в смысле простите и подайте, ради мира во всем мире. Ну нет денег. Блин.  ))) Предлагаю обмен -  Вы мне - печатную форму акта, я Вам - консультацию по бухучету и налогообложению. Я бухгалтер со стажем, вдруг сгожусь на бартер ))) http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php/239117 Ваш акт к документу Реализации - пожалуйста, можно ли в Вашу форму добавить Должность и ФИО Заказчика из Контактных лиц Контрагента? Ну и основной договор, но он не обязателен... Спасибо в любом случае ))) Анна.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Привет, в смысле простите и подайте, ради мира во всем мире. Ну нет денег. Блин.  ))) Предлагаю обмен -  Вы мне - печатную форму акта, я Вам - консультацию по бухучету и налогообложению. Я бухгалтер со стажем, вдруг сгожусь на бартер ))) http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php/239117 Ваш акт к документу Реализации - пожалуйста, можно ли в Вашу форму добавить Должность и ФИО Заказчика из Контактных лиц Контрагента? Ну и основной договор, но он не обязателен... Спасибо в любом случае ))) Анна.


Чуть позже переделаю и выложу

----------


## AnnickPachkova

Спас и спасибо!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Привет, в смысле простите и подайте, ради мира во всем мире. Ну нет денег. Блин.  ))) Предлагаю обмен -  Вы мне - печатную форму акта, я Вам - консультацию по бухучету и налогообложению. Я бухгалтер со стажем, вдруг сгожусь на бартер ))) http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php/239117 Ваш акт к документу Реализации - пожалуйста, можно ли в Вашу форму добавить Должность и ФИО Заказчика из Контактных лиц Контрагента? Ну и основной договор, но он не обязателен... Спасибо в любом случае ))) Анна.


http://rghost.ru/59925367

----------

AnnickPachkova (23.12.2014)

----------


## AnnickPachkova

И оно таки работает!!!!! Блин. Спасибо, Вы спасли мои вечер, нижнюю часть тела, и веру в Высшую силу )))

----------


## Jacob_S

Добрый день!

Подскажите, есть ли у кого-то такой же акт об оказании услуг с реквизитами, но не для бухгалтерии, а для УТ 10.3 ?

----------


## Александр25

Не вставляет номенклатуру ...

----------


## arccos6pi

> Не вставляет номенклатуру ...


в бп 2.0?номенклатура - услуги?

----------


## Александр25

> в бп 2.0?номенклатура - услуги?


да. скидываю скрины. помогите пожалуйста рещить данную проблему с реквизитами.1.jpg

----------


## Александр25

Вот скрены
http://web-ku.ru/1.jpg
http://web-ku.ru/2.png

---------- Post added at 09:47 ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 ----------

наименование работ и услуг пустое

----------


## avm3110

> Вот скрены
> 
> 
> 
> наименование работ и услуг пустое


(задумчиво) а смысл в первой картинке? Ясен пень нужно смотреть кодинг обработки (сохранить обработку в файл, открыть её в конфигураторе и посмотреть что и как формируется)

----------


## rafa_net

Спасибо за Акт!!

----------


## Александр25

> (задумчиво) а смысл в первой картинке? Ясен пень нужно смотреть кодинг обработки (сохранить обработку в файл, открыть её в конфигураторе и посмотреть что и как формируется)


помоги пожалуйста как открыть код
http://web-ku.ru/3.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:14 ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 ----------

Вот нашел код но он не работает . помогите что нужно исправить ?



// Вывести табличную часть
	ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть(Обла  стьШапки);
	Если ДанныеДляПечати.ВыводитьК  ды Тогда
		ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Им  яКодАртикул = ДанныеДляПечати.ТекстКодА  тикул;
	КонецЕсли;
	ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьМакета);

	ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть(Обла  стьСтроки);

	НомерСтроки = 0;

	Для Каждого СтрокаТабличнойЧасти Из ТабличнаяЧасть Цикл

		НомерСтроки = НомерСтроки + 1;

		ОбластьМакета.Параметры.За  полнить(СтрокаТабличнойЧа  ти);
		ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Но  мерСтроки = НомерСтроки;
        ОбластьМакета.Параметры.То  вар = СокрЛП(СтрокаТабличнойЧас  и.Товар);

		Если Шапка.ВалютаДокумента <> мВалютаРегламентированног  оУчета Тогда
			ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Це  на  = СтрокаТабличнойЧасти.Сумм   / ?(СтрокаТабличнойЧасти.Кол  чество = 0, 1, СтрокаТабличнойЧасти.Коли  ество);
		КонецЕсли;

		ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьМакета);

	КонецЦикла;

	Если ТабличнаяЧасть <> Неопределено Тогда

		Сумма    = ТабличнаяЧасть.Итог("Сумма"  );
		СуммаНДС = ТабличнаяЧасть.Итог("Сумма  ДС");

	Иначе

		Сумма    = 0;
		СуммаНДС = 0;

	КонецЕсли;

	ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("Ито  о");
	ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Вс  его = ОбщегоНазначения.ФорматСу  м(Сумма);
	ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьМакета);

	Если Шапка.УчитыватьНДС Тогда

		ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("Ито  оНДС");

		Если СуммаНДС <> 0 Тогда
			ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Вс  егоНДС = ОбщегоНазначения.ФорматСу  м(СуммаНДС);
			ОбластьМакета.Параметры.НД  С      = ?(Шапка.СуммаВключаетНДС, "В том числе НДС", " Сумма НДС");
		Иначе
			ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Вс  егоНДС = "-";
			ОбластьМакета.Параметры.НД  С      = "Без налога (НДС)";
		КонецЕсли;

		ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьМакета);

	КонецЕсли;

	СуммаКПрописи = Сумма + ?(Шапка.СуммаВключаетНДС, 0, СуммаНДС);
	ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("Сум  аПрописью");
	ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Ит  оговаяСтрока ="Всего оказано услуг " + НомерСтроки
	                                       + ", на сумму " + ОбщегоНазначения.ФорматСу  м(СуммаКПрописи, мВалютаРегламентированног  оУчета);
	ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Су  ммаПрописью  = ОбщегоНазначения.Сформиро  атьСуммуПрописью(СуммаКПр  описи, мВалютаРегламентированног  оУчета);
	ТабДокумент.Вывести(Област  ьМакета);

----------


## Jacob_S

*arccos6pi*,а вы можете сделать такую же форму для ут 10.3 ?

----------


## avm3110

Вот смотри, у тебя в коде указано



> Для Каждого СтрокаТабличнойЧасти Из ТабличнаяЧасть Цикл


У какое имя табличной части в самом документе РТиУ ("Реализация товаров и услуг")? Мне почему-то кажеться, что там она у тебя называется что-то типа "Товары". Нет?

ПыСы. Сама программа не умеет "догадываться" что именно ты хочешь распечатать (товары или например услуги)

----------


## arccos6pi

*Александр25*
у вас ТЧ услуги пустая
это стандартная пф акта,я просто изменил реквизиты шапки

---------- Post added at 10:56 ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 ----------




> Вот смотри, у тебя в коде указано
> 
> 
> У какое имя табличной части в самом документе РТиУ ("Реализация товаров и услуг")? Мне почему-то кажеться, что там она у тебя называется что-то типа "Товары". Нет?
> 
> ПыСы. Сама программа не умеет "догадываться" что именно ты хочешь распечатать (товары или например услуги)


так это акт об оказании услуг
вот и перебирается ТЧ Услуги

----------


## avm3110

> вот и перебирается ТЧ Услуги


Вот и решение проблемы... Ищешь в кодинге "вхождение" наименования "Услуги" и меняешь его на "Товары".

Как все просто :dance:

----------


## arccos6pi

> Вот и решение проблемы... Ищешь в кодинге "вхождение" наименования "Услуги" и меняешь его на "Товары".
> 
> Как все просто :dance:


мне кажется все намного проще - выписывать нормально реализации

---------- Post added at 11:01 ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 ----------




> *arccos6pi*,а вы можете сделать такую же форму для ут 10.3 ?


могу:)

----------

Александр25 (25.02.2015)

----------


## Jacob_S

*arccos6pi*, А что для этого Вам нужно? ))

----------


## avm3110

> выписывать нормально реализации


Не-е-е... Что-либо делать "нормально" это самое сложное что можно только себе придумать :blush: "Нормальные герои всегда идут в обход" (с)

----------


## arccos6pi

> *arccos6pi*, А что для этого Вам нужно? ))


http://rghost.ru/6H6CwXNcC

----------

Dj_Duhast (04.02.2016), Jacob_S (25.02.2015), Lebronjkeee (12.10.2016)

----------


## Александр25

Мужики спасибо ! моя тупость ввела всех в заблуждение ! с товарами не работает а с услугами работает :)

---------- Post added at 14:02 ---------- Previous post was at 13:30 ----------

Народ а случайно не завалялся акт с полными реквизитами для реализации товаров и услуг по переработке ? Или можно мне его написать И? В замен помогу с созданием сайтов, хостингом и сетями локальными:)

----------


## Jacob_S

> http://rghost.ru/6H6CwXNcC


Спасибо еще раз за акт! Хотел Вас попросить убрать из акта месяц и номер договора, которые автоматически подставляются и чуть расширить поле исполнителя, а то ФИО не влазит. Заранее спасибо!.Скриншот 2015-03-02 10.21.24.jpg

----------


## avm3110

> Хотел Вас попросить убрать из акта месяц и номер договора


Сразу вспоминается "что лучше" - кормить голодного рыбой или научить его пользоваться удочкой.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Спасибо еще раз за акт! Хотел Вас попросить убрать из акта месяц и номер договора, которые автоматически подставляются и чуть расширить поле исполнителя, а то ФИО не влазит. Заранее спасибо!.Скриншот 2015-03-02 10.21.24.jpg


http://rghost.ru/6DKKLKrbt

----------

Lebronjkeee (12.10.2016)

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Всем привет, а можно как то добавить чтобы еще номер договора выводился.



вот так  сойдет
http://rghost.ru/6LPMG5LFP

----------

Mmaslov (03.06.2015), констанин (06.04.2015)

----------


## констанин

Спасибо! А можете сделать, что бы в нижнем правом углу, прописывался еще и заказчик: ФИО и организация?

----------


## констанин

вот так  4545.jpg

----------


## Mmaslov

Эх... такой же бы, да для 3.0

----------


## rmariao

Добрый день!
А мне бы тоже форму акта с реквизитами как в 8.3 и с договором... для бухгалтерии 8.2
Так было бы чудесно..

----------


## bykv

> Всем привет, а можно как то добавить чтобы еще номер договора выводился.


Если ещё актуально пишите в личку

----------


## rubin2016

Добрый день arccos6pi! Форма работает, спасибо. В связи с этим вопрос: нужно сделать небольшую доработку формы: 1. Добавить документ — основание (Договор)

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день arccos6pi! Форма работает, спасибо. В связи с этим вопрос: нужно сделать небольшую доработку формы: 1. Добавить документ — основание (Договор)


Добрый вечер)А вопрос-то в чем?)

----------


## rubin2016

Я прошу прощения просмотрел внешнюю печ. форму РеализацияТоваровУслугПеч  атьАктаОбОказанииУслуг (внешняя) там есть Договор

----------


## Ih Bin Денис

Подскажите. Есть Акт об оказании услуг БП 8.3? Ссылочки не работают уже. Скиньте заново пожалуйста свеженький.

----------

